# help with myverizon and nfl app BAMF Forever



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

i cant get either of these apps to work. i know they work for others. after moving back to sense from cm7 i was hoping they would work! i have tried them both on fresh installs of every release of bamf forever. i am installing them from the market, not restoring from titanium. i get to the first part where you sign in and type my stuff in and just get an error code 1 services not available!

if anyone can offer any suggestions to help me with this i would appreciate it.

thanks!!

other than that i am really digging this rom!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Load 1.0.2 and make a backup of verizonsso. Wipe and restore nandroid of current setup. Restore verizonsso app+data and enjoy.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply!! trying now!


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

The other option which worked for me is download a free app called LTE on off, or something like that, switch it to cdma only and when on 1x sign in. Once completed switch it back to LTE and ur golden.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Both methods a no go 

The backup I made is Verizon single sign-on engine 1.0.16 is this correct? There was nothing called verizonsso.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Follow these steps (borrowed and edited from another post):
Uninstall the nfl and my verizon apps, clear data for vzw sso engine, reboot,dl and install vzw apps again, set your network to cdma only(not prl,use lte on/off) start my verizon,at prompt enter log in info, you.are done ,works on every rom that has the engine,login problem is a network issue,not the rom,not the app but the network. Again CDMA ONLY(no prl,no lte) just CDMA ONLY.

To see the SSO, go to Settings, Applications, Manage Applications, select ALL (downloaded is default), scroll down to Verizon Single Sign On Engine, Select and Clear data.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

"excaliber88 said:


> Follow these steps (borrowed and edited from another post):
> Uninstall the nfl and my verizon apps, clear data for vzw sso engine, reboot,dl and install vzw apps again, set your network to cdma only(not prl,use lte on/off) start my verizon,at prompt enter log in info, you.are done ,works on every rom that has the engine,login problem is a network issue,not the rom,not the app but the network. Again CDMA ONLY(no prl,no lte) just CDMA ONLY.
> 
> To see the SSO, go to Settings, Applications, Manage Applications, select ALL (downloaded is default), scroll down to Verizon Single Sign On Engine, Select and Clear data.


Thanks but still doesn't work... Followed all instructions.

My phone must hate the NFL.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you just download the ROM? If so I would reinstall it and then follow the above steps.


----------



## redragons (Sep 14, 2011)

excaliber88 said:


> Follow these steps (borrowed and edited from another post):
> Uninstall the nfl and my verizon apps, clear data for vzw sso engine, reboot,dl and install vzw apps again, set your network to cdma only(not prl,use lte on/off) start my verizon,at prompt enter log in info, you.are done ,works on every rom that has the engine,login problem is a network issue,not the rom,not the app but the network. Again CDMA ONLY(no prl,no lte) just CDMA ONLY.
> 
> To see the SSO, go to Settings, Applications, Manage Applications, select ALL (downloaded is default), scroll down to Verizon Single Sign On Engine, Select and Clear data.


Works Great on my side, thanks


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

headcheese said:


> Both methods a no go
> 
> The backup I made is Verizon single sign-on engine 1.0.16 is this correct? There was nothing called verizonsso.


That's weird. Yes that's the right apk to make the backup of but it's strange it didn't work for you. That's how I got it to work when I was on BAMF.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

When I restored 1.0.2 I got everything to work first and get a successful log than back up the 3 files in titanium ssoengine/Verizon single sighn on engine and the app that worked for me

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> When I restored 1.0.2 I got everything to work first and get a successful log than back up the 3 files in titanium ssoengine/Verizon single sighn on engine and the app that worked for me
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


Yeah that would be another way to do it as well. I only backed up the sso file and it all worked for me when I was running 1.0.5. I switched back to CM7 before 1.0.6 came out so I can't use either app anymore lol.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

tbot said:


> The other option which worked for me is download a free app called LTE on off, or something like that, switch it to cdma only and when on 1x sign in. Once completed switch it back to LTE and ur golden.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


This worked for me on BAMF SoaB. Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

If you're having a problem with the sign in, my only suggestion is to keep trying. After unsuccessful logins, you might try randomly clearing the sso data again and then trying again. It seems to be very finicky, but once you get it to work, you're golden.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

skaforey said:


> If you're having a problem with the sign in, my only suggestion is to keep trying. After unsuccessful logins, you might try randomly clearing the sso data again and then trying again. It seems to be very finicky, but once you get it to work, you're golden.


will do! just tried it on fresh install of 1.02 and still nothing... starting to have my doubts.

just baffles me how it works for everyone else. thanks to everyone at least i know a bunch of ways to

try and fix it!


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Worked on the first try on 1.0.6

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever 1.0.6 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

